# That's it. I've had it with the wild-camping zealots.



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2011)

When I joined this forum I did so because I like wild camping when circumstances permit. I now realise that people such as me are viewed as some kind of lesser species by a number of members. I objected to this comment on another thread:

"we dont like prison /campsites either .keep up the good work. you do have to remember some are institutionalized and cant help being trapped by the rest."

It appears that some people think that I have no right to challenge such views and that by doing so I'm some kind of troll or stirrer and I can assure you that I'm neither. I'm just someone who'll stick up for his opinions and who loathes these narrow-minded bullies who think that only their way is the correct way, and that those of us who also use sites are some kind of wet softies. Yep, that's me! The next time I go to Tibet or Nepal or climb my next mountain I'll reflect on how unadventurous I am. Apart from which I have wife who occasionally likes a nice site.

I'm not to bothered about the POI downloads as most of my holidays are abroad, but felt that the right thing to do was to pay the £15 as I've as good idea what it costs to run a forum such as this. Now I shall not be renewing as I'm appalled at the attitude of a few people who appear to dislike those of us who don't follow their methods and, let's face it, appear to be interested not so much in true solitude but in true stinginess, as that constantly comes out as the driving force behind their wild-camping zealousness.

Just to disappoint you, I'm not going and will continue to argue my corner when necessary but I see no point in paying to be insulted by a few rabid anti-site motorhomers.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 25, 2011)

interesting .think i might have made the comments about prison camps . i havent complained .but still think campsites are like prison camps.


----------



## donkey too (Nov 25, 2011)

I also hate camp sites because; I hate regimented things. I don't like orderly rows, I don't want to hear what the people in the next unit are sying. I don't want to pet their pooch. I hate people who alow their kids to do just what they like to the annoyance of other around them, I love solitude and have often moved from a wild site when someone else has turned up. Thats just me. I am not antisocial at all as some of the members here will tell you. I just like peace and quiet, to read my books watch the sun set or rise, listen to the silence and wild life. I also only listen to music in my van using earphones, even when I am the only unit around.
I dont care what other people do as long as they do not tread on my toes or allow me to see them abusing the countryside and wildlife. If campsite are their thing then good luck to them. everyone is different and has different standards and ideals. Just don't try to force your standards and ideals onto me.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 25, 2011)

well i just searched to find the thread and all i can say is i was right .
perhaps a mental institution would more suit some here. find it a bit daft really . but it takes all sorts. 
i wrote a nice remark to ken ,who i have had the pleasure of meeting and enjoying his families hospitality . 
come back on and find my comment started a ruckass . never mind . hope the most of you can excuse some on the web. as to my being an idiot we shall just have to see you never know we might meet up in a dark alley one night. hope your not gay. wouldnt like to be in trouble for gay bashing.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think everyone has a right to state their own views, as we are all different, but "_challenging_" such views is something else.  It seems to imply the right to disagree when such views are not your own.  This would be OK if it was not perceived as a personal attack on other members, which seems to be how it is viewed by some. 

Maybe if we stuck to stating our views as opposed to appearing to attack other peoples, life would be a lot pleasanter???

I wildcamp AND use sites.  I don't expect everyone else to do the same because this is what I do.  Enjoying our camping experience is what it is all about, whichever way you choose to do it.

I used to enjoy reading the forums.  Now everytime I read them, I'm wondering who's going to get it in the neck for what!!

(ME, probably, for posting this!!)


----------



## kenspain (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry Alan your turn now, How are you mate Police on the look out down here got move on from the beach near Alicante Airport last week


----------



## Skar (Nov 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm appalled at the attitude of a few people who appear to dislike those of us who don't follow their methods and, let's face it, appear to be interested not so much in true solitude but in true stinginess, as that constantly comes out as the driving force behind their wild-camping zealousness..



I've typed 10 different replies to this and all are insulting except this one... have a good life, cya.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't understand what the problem is. If someone says camp sites are prisons that's their point of view. You don't have to fight it, but if you do want to challenge it, simply put your point of view. Nobody has to win, you can both be right in your own minds.

For the record I prefer wilding but I use campsites as well on occasion it's no big deal. I know some pride themselves on never using campsites or indeed never wilding on the other end of the scale. But that's cool for them. It doesn't make any difference to my camping what they prefer. 

In fact, the more people that do use campsites, the less problems the wilders will have. Imagine what it would be like if everyone went wilding! There would be more than a few barriers and signs going up in our favourite locations.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 25, 2011)

hi ken. i have been told before they dont like campers on the beach . use the habitation. mind there was alot of new building going on last time i was there. nice there you can almost touch the planes. shame if it ends . i remember watching them build all those apartments . handy for water on the habitation on the right looking out to sea . taps in the street or was. been a grand day here again almost as warm as some of the winter days in spain. garden looking a treat. never been so looked after this time of year. ha ha . see you soon. or next year really.


----------



## Basil (Nov 25, 2011)

We all do it a little differently, and we all enjoy our motorcamping, again in different ways....
This site is mainly for Wildcampers, but I reckon probably half use campsites at some time or other....
For myself, I wild and don't use campsites, but I don't and would never want to overnight in a layby....:mad2:
But if someone else likes campsites or even likes laybys, then thats OK with me.....:wacko:
Their choice and their perogative to enjoy their camping....
Just do it as you want, with respect and consideration for others and better still leave all the nice wild locations for me.....:have fun::have fun: The more that use campsites the better....:have fun::have fun:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 25, 2011)

OK Alan you have a nice Christmas and hope to see you next year be lucky mate:cheers:


----------



## bevo (Nov 25, 2011)

*pies*

as i'm from up norf as well.

what's up with pies!

  northener take no notice there are people on here that will try and wind you up.

you like what you like and so do i it certainly makes things interesting,and we can all bring our experiances to this forum.

enjoy your travels and take no notice:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 25, 2011)

I understand what you mean, some people think that you have to wild camp all the time, as somebody who has been 'wild camping' since the mid 80's in a camper (we never had a name for it then) & before that camping out in a tent or occasionally without, but we still use camp sites when we either want to feel the need to.
We spent a month on a campsite in Spain last winter (longest time I have ever been on a site) & it was ok, made a lot of friends, enjoyed exploring the area on bikes or on foot. Spent the other 2 months wilding never spending more than a couple of nights in one place. What I personally don't like & I think gets us motorhomers a bad name is people wild camping for weeks or months on end in one spot, this is just free loading & risking nice places being made unavailable for others.

Nobody on the site should resort to insulting other members just because they don't agree with them, surely we have enough people outside this forum who think that we should only use camp sites without fighting amongst ourselves.


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2011)

I just read through all these posts.  What on earth has happened to this forum?  I used to be on here every day a couple of years ago and it was a right old laugh.  Everyone used to knock chunks out of each other but in a humorous way not like the nasty snipes that seem to have taken over lately.

Its a great site this and a great resource.  Hows it going to look to new members or potential paying members if all they see is you lot spitting bile at each other?  It will go down hill further and eventually dry up as there will be nobody on it.

To be honest I can see attitude and fault on both sides.  Not that Im judge or jury or anything but can I suggest that everyone just draws a line under it, forgets their differences and gets back to enjoying what we all have in common.  Motorhoming, wilding, sites and discussing it.

By all means slag each other off but just make it funny.


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 25, 2011)

donkey too said:


> I also hate camp sites because; I hate regimented things. I don't like orderly rows, I don't want to hear what the people in the next unit are sying. I don't want to pet their pooch. I hate people who alow their kids to do just what they like to the annoyance of other around them, I love solitude and have often moved from a wild site when someone else has turned up. Thats just me. I am not antisocial at all as some of the members here will tell you. I just like peace and quiet, to read my books watch the sun set or rise, listen to the silence and wild life. I also only listen to music in my van using earphones, even when I am the only unit around.
> I dont care what other people do as long as they do not tread on my toes or allow me to see them abusing the countryside and wildlife. If campsite are their thing then good luck to them. everyone is different and has different standards and ideals. Just don't try to force your standards and ideals onto me.







Very nicely put, and you sum me up also to a tee ,thats what its all about and i assume by its name that thats why we are here.Wildcamping:lol-053:


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 25, 2011)

bevo said:


> as i'm from up norf as well.
> 
> what's up with pies!
> 
> ...





I suspect he has had enough of the pricks that occupy the site and has had enough i wouldnt blame him.
This was a great site some years ago,maybe there are one too many MEMBERS on here now.:lol-053:


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> I suspect he has had enough of the pricks that occupy the site and has had enough i wouldnt blame him.
> This was a great site some years ago,maybe there are one too many MEMBERS on here now.:lol-053:



Maybe we should bring back AJ.  Whatever happened to him?


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe he is pretending to be Northerner:lol-053:

He is on the other wilding site still:lol-053:


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Barry are you fulltiming yet or still making plans?


----------



## Beemer (Nov 25, 2011)

Kontiki said:


> I understand what you mean, some people think that you have to wild camp all the time, as somebody who has been 'wild camping' since the mid 80's in a camper (we never had a name for it then).



As a family, we used to 'Fly Camp' (as it was called darn sarf).  We used to pull up next to a field, throw the tent up behind some trees and kip down for the night.  We would be up early the next morning and move on before anyone would know we had been there.:yeahthat:


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 25, 2011)

runnach said:


> Know what you mean mate, just the other day I had the audacity to reply to a post with a bit of humour. Duly chastised by the person who is quite happy to add a location I may tell off to data base, he can ram it now, posting nowt for his lack of humour and cheek!!
> 
> Cheers.............



Same here,strange place at times... hey ho.


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2011)

bevo said:


> what's up with pies!



Absolutely nothing - love 'em. It was an oblique reference to the fact that two people seem to have the same aggressive attitude whenever anyone says anything they disagree with.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

John H said:


> Absolutely nothing - love 'em. It was an oblique reference to the fact that two people seem to have the same aggressive attitude whenever anyone says anything they disagree with.



Who's the other one, apart from you of course? As for aggressive attitude I suspect that most people would view a total denigration of those who use sites as aggressive. Institutionalised people who camp in 'prisons'? Why do you never complain about that kind of slur? Possible because your views are so one-sided and partisan that any attempt at fairness would be impossible. I'm off out for the day so regrettably can't answer what I know will be another trite and pointless response.

Edited to add: Anyone who has seen your interminable slanging matches with Bigpieeater will be rolling around clutching their sides at your comment! From what I can gather your reputation as a bit of a trouble maker was in place long before I joined this forum!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Ho, we're all different and have different agendas and needs. There no such thing as one size fits all.

There are those with their own agenda who will try and hijack anything to get their point across.

I get sick to the back teeth with squabbles on such an open forum, especially when they become aggressive. The impression to an outsider is that we as a group are dominated by mouthy extremists.

The trouble is, that if they were password controlled so that only the protagonists could see and reply, it would remove the wider audience to whom they are playing to.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2011)

As we approach the season of goodwill and peace to all men (and women) lets try and be a little more tolerant with each other and respect each others way of life, so if you have a gripe about a posting - send an PM to Phil or to the one concerned and let the few that insist on trying to wind everybody else up just wind themselves up - the spring will eventually get so tight it will snap and go in the rubbish bin then we can get back to the brilliant and helpful site that "Wild Camping" should be. We all have different views on posts, so if you have a comment to post make it CONSTRUCTIVE and then you will help us all and the site will be the better for it.

A little early but:

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL

including all whose springs are getting tighter and tighter and will probably be in the bin by the time New Year has arrived.


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Who's the other one, apart from you of course? As for aggressive attitude I suspect that most people would view a total denigration of those who use sites as aggressive. Institutionalised people who camp in 'prisons'? Why do you never complain about that kind of slur? Possible because your views are so one-sided and partisan that any attempt at fairness would be impossible. I'm off out for the day so regrettably can't answer what I know will be another trite and pointless response.
> 
> Edited to add: Anyone who has seen your interminable slanging matches with Bigpieeater will be rolling around clutching their sides at your comment! From what I can gather your reputation as a bit of a trouble maker was in place long before I joined this forum!



As I've said before, I own up to a weakness for winding up fools but I have never attacked anyone who hasn't first embarked on a personal attack on others (unless, of course, you can provide evidence to the contrary!).

On the specific issue you mention, there was no personal attack by anyone until you stepped in. We all make generalised statements that are mostly tongue-in-cheek, such as "I hate cities" or "I hate campsites" and it is taken as read that we don't mean that we are having a go at particular individuals who choose to live in cities or use campsites. 

As for my views being one-sided - well, aren't most people's? There are a number of things that are guaranteed to get me going - and unwarranted personal attacks come high up on that list. If any of the people who posted comments prior to yours had indulged in a personal attack I might very well have said something. In fact, in the recent past, I have stepped in when others were attacking you in what I regarded as an unfair way. If that gives me a reputation as a trouble-maker then it is a description I wear with pride.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dezi (Nov 26, 2011)

When I started the other thread "misanthropes" a few days ago it was for two reasons.

1] I am getting fed up with the sort of dogged stupidity, again, being demonstrated on this thread.

2] I have only been back in the Country just over a week & have had two members contact me to indicate that

They are leaving this forum because of the constant slanging that some people indulge in.

Both members came onto this forum, as I did, to gather information that would be helpful to us on our travels

& to give information based on our own travelling experience,not to see maladjusted individuals refusing to back down over the most trivial things

that are often nothing to do with our hobby.  Both contributors are now going.

This is a site dedicated to motor caravanning, hardly the most controversial of subjects.

Dezi


----------



## kenspain (Nov 26, 2011)

I think this all started on a post I started about going to look at a  new campsite that has open near me in Alicante for a friend in the U.K if so then i think i will stay on the side line from now on.


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2011)

kenspain said:


> I think this all started on a post I started about going to look at a  new campsite that has open near me in Alicante for a friend in the U.K if so then i think i will stay on the side line from now on.



I can understand your view but if people are prevented from asking innocent questions, then don't the aggressive ones win?


----------



## kenspain (Nov 26, 2011)

John H said:


> I can understand your view but if people are prevented from asking innocent questions, then don't the aggressive ones win?



John i felt he was tying to  get aggressive that,s why in the end i had to ignore him  i asked him 3 times to please stop it and he just went on


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2011)

kenspain said:


> John i felt he was tying to  get aggressive that,s why in the end i had to ignore him  i asked him 3 times to please stop it and he just went on



Oh I accept your frustration and annoyance and I can understand why you might want to think twice about posting again but if people like you decide not to post then the bullies win. I'm not sure what the answer is, because I don't believe in censorship or banning but I also don't like to see bullies win. If the answer was easy then the problem would have been solved long ago. I just urge you not to give up because there might be idiots around. Happy travels.


----------



## bopper (Nov 26, 2011)

If you can't be Helpful, considerate or kind.  byeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2011)

John H said:


> Oh I accept your frustration and annoyance and I can understand why you might want to think twice about posting again but if people like you decide not to post then the bullies win. I'm not sure what the answer is, because I don't believe in censorship or banning but I also don't like to see bullies win. If the answer was easy then the problem would have been solved long ago. I just urge you not to give up because there might be idiots around. Happy travels.





John H said:


> I can understand your view but if people are prevented from asking innocent questions, then don't the aggressive ones win?




lets stick together and we will win


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2011)

bopper said:


> If you can't be Helpful, considerate or kind.  byeeeeeeeeeeeee!




I agree with you Bopper so come on all you stirrers that's you told "If you can't be Helpful, considerate or kind.  byeeeeeeeeeeeee!".


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2011)

Take a look at this message from Phil - it say it all.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/15323-please-respect-other-members.html


I will not be posting anymore on this subject. THE END


----------



## Pollik (Nov 26, 2011)

Just because we share an interest does not mean we will all get on with each other.

It is not about "winning".

What it is about, for the individual member, is being in a place that he or she finds enjoyable or helpful.  When I stop enjoying where I am, I move on...I am a motorhomer, it's what I do.

Too many people, here, cannot see that they are part of the problem and will never change.

Each member has choices and will do whatever is right for them...this includes Phil, of course.

For myself, I don't think it will long before I get tired of the atmosphere here.  The main reason I joined was the wonderful POI files, but if I spend more time in Europe, as I plan to, then I will derive less benefit from it and I will probably decide that the POI list is not a good enough reason to stay.

It is a shame, but forums often do revolve around local 'usual suspects'.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  Am I right in thinking that this is not the first time that WildCamping has been in turmoil?


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 26, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> As we approach the season of goodwill and peace to all men (and women) lets try and be a little more tolerant with each other and respect each others way of life, so if you have a gripe about a posting - send an PM to Phil or to the one concerned and let the few that insist on trying to wind everybody else up just wind themselves up - the spring will eventually get so tight it will snap and go in the rubbish bin then we can get back to the brilliant and helpful site that "Wild Camping" should be. We all have different views on posts, so if you have a comment to post make it CONSTRUCTIVE and then you will help us all and the site will be the better for it.
> 
> A little early but:
> 
> ...






Stick your seasons greeting up your arse donkey,i dont do christmas and its greetings:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 26, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey

I thought i had better post that i am just having a laugh in an aim to lighten the forum up,my post was meant to make you laugh.:lol-061: also.


I still dont do christmas though:scared:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

John H said:


> As I've said before, I own up to a weakness for winding up fools but I have never attacked anyone who hasn't first embarked on a personal attack on others (unless, of course, you can provide evidence to the contrary!).
> 
> On the specific issue you mention, there was no personal attack by anyone until you stepped in. We all make generalised statements that are mostly tongue-in-cheek, such as "I hate cities" or "I hate campsites" and it is taken as read that we don't mean that we are having a go at particular individuals who choose to live in cities or use campsites.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with people who hate campsites, although I suspect that with many of them it's just a cover for an unwillingness to spend money. What I object to, and what you don't seem bright enough to grasp, is the implication that those of us who do are some kind of lesser species and once again I quote the line that started this: "we dont like prison /campsites either .keep up the good work. you do have to remember some are institutionalized and cant help being trapped by the rest." Now that's not stating a preference, it's attacking those whose choices you disagree with. If anyone wants to call me institutionalised and enjoying being trapped with the rest, then they can expect a reaction.

As for your comment about enjoying winding people up, you've hit the nail on the head. Despite what you claim about others there is no one who enjoys stirring things and deliberately provoking rows than you. What a nasty and sad admission to make!

And what do we make of people who call campsites prisons? I could show you photographs of the most beautiful sites, half empty, with loads of space and gorgeous views and to describe them in such terms as 'prisons' is both stupid and inaccurate and simply shows a pathetic and irrational bias. What cracks me up is that most of the people who claim to hate campsites (e.g. hate spending money) will stop on an aire that's like a glorified car park with 'vans three or four feet on either side. One thing I can usually guarantee though, is that it will be a free aire!

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## caspar (Nov 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> When I joined this forum I did so because I like wild camping when circumstances permit. I now realise that people such as me are viewed as some kind of lesser species by a number of members. I objected to this comment on another thread:
> 
> "we dont like prison /campsites either .keep up the good work. you do have to remember some are institutionalized and cant help being trapped by the rest."
> 
> ...



Well..... I hope you feel better for getting that off your chest. 

I think actually you'll find that most of us on here are extremely tolerant and live and let live. I also think you should apologise to Phil who invests hours of his time voluntarily into this site to make it what it is. Wherever you go you'll find people you disagree with, that does not mean you should offload your frustrations on the many of us who enjoy browsing the site and really don't need this sort of outburst on a friendly site. 

You are, of course, entitled to your opinion, and I hope you have the guts to say the above to the faces of those you meet as well as putting it anonymously in type on the net.


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 26, 2011)

As it happens I prefer wild camping to camp sites.  But we still use sites and sometimes I am surprised that they can be very nice.  My o/h sometimes prefers them (eg to a car park) I think.  It just shows we are all a bit different.  For myself, I have been put off sites by the caravan club formal approach where you MUST park facing this way, etc.  What nonsense.

Anyway, the point for me is that this site is called WILDCAMPING.  It pre supposes that members have a shared interest in such activities doesn't it?  If however we all felt _exactly_ the same there wouldn't be much point to the site.  Unless we wanted to keep patting each other on the back for our good ideas.

So .... in conclusion, I happen to like all the weird and wonderful, sometimes crazy, suggestions and ideas you guys come up with.  That doesn't mean I necessarily agree with them (or you with mine).  But it would be silly to be a member here and not to have wild camping at heart.   

If you can't accept that general concept yourself then perhaps it is better to look for a site which caters more for your preference.

P.S. And hey, what is wrong with an unwillingness to spend money?

Just a personal view.


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 26, 2011)

got to agree with camp sites being like prisons,after all prisoners do live the life of luxury,especially in this country.
They have more in prison than our pensioners do and can keep warm during winter.


----------



## Boots (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Interesting set of posts and comments.

I have a camper van and am a member of this site and the C&CC.

I go where I want, use sites when I want and wild camp when I want.

I expect that's what most of us do and that's the idea behind having a camper van, tent or caravan.

I hope you all enjoy doing it as much as I do and do as much as you want to do.

I also hope we can all get along but if not then I expect we move on.


Take care all

Boots


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 26, 2011)

Boots said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Interesting set of posts and comments.
> 
> ...



very well said Boots


----------



## barnybg (Nov 27, 2011)

*wild camping or ...caravan club ?*

This forum is called..........WILD CAMPING ,not the caravan club ,so most members would refer to ' campsites ' as prisons,this is not a slur as such,and if you take it that seriously,you either have no sense of humour or you dont need this particular site (my thoughts)
It takes all sorts tomake a forum,but usually everyone has aninterest in the subject of the forum,otherwise why join unkess you want to antogonise members ( i wouldn't join a train spotting forum,to cal them anoraks sadoes )  thats another tongue in cheek Northerner,sowhy the heck wpuld xomeonejoining a ....'wildcamping ' forumtake offence to members stating the fact.....they dont like campsites/trailor parks,caravan clubs or whatever they are,
I also find it offensive for ' Northerner ' to have a sly underhanded remark,saying its about ' not paying'   ,,,,is he a windup ? as stated by many,sites are confined,military,anti-social even (meaning i dont want to share my holiday with someones dog/kids,drunken idiot next to or IN my pride and joy)you may callme anti-social for thinking this way,but sorry,i like to choose my company,not pay for the privalage of 'sharing' another vans/family/whatever..........I  CHOOSE TO WILDCAMP,same as i chose to use this site for that very reason,to be with like minded people and share experiences,sorry i cant share my times with the caravan club etc,as i dont use them,and i think i'm wiser for not doing so.
So Northerner,if you like campsites/'prisons' lol ,then its your choice isn't it? i/we aren't knocking it or picking on you,just stating facts.
I  hope you have enjoyed and learnt alot from this great site,that has been around a while now,and will be for many more years to come .
Happy motoring/motorhoming...where ever you stay.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

barnybg said:


> This forum is called..........WILD CAMPING ,not the caravan club ,so most members would refer to ' campsites ' as prisons,this is not a slur as such,and if you take it that seriously,you either have no sense of humour or you dont need this particular site (my thoughts)
> It takes all sorts tomake a forum,but usually everyone has aninterest in the subject of the forum,otherwise why join unkess you want to antogonise members ( i wouldn't join a train spotting forum,to cal them anoraks sadoes )  thats another tongue in cheek Northerner,sowhy the heck wpuld xomeonejoining a ....'wildcamping ' forumtake offence to members stating the fact.....they dont like campsites/trailor parks,caravan clubs or whatever they are,
> I also find it offensive for ' Northerner ' to have a sly underhanded remark,saying its about ' not paying'   ,,,,is he a windup ? as stated by many,sites are confined,military,anti-social even (meaning i dont want to share my holiday with someones dog/kids,drunken idiot next to or IN my pride and joy)you may callme anti-social for thinking this way,but sorry,i like to choose my company,not pay for the privalage of 'sharing' another vans/family/whatever..........I  CHOOSE TO WILDCAMP,same as i chose to use this site for that very reason,to be with like minded people and share experiences,sorry i cant share my times with the caravan club etc,as i dont use them,and i think i'm wiser for not doing so.
> So Northerner,if you like campsites/'prisons' lol ,then its your choice isn't it? i/we aren't knocking it or picking on you,just stating facts.
> ...



And your view sums up the entire point of my original post! Yes, this forum is called 'Wild Camping' and I enjoy true wild camping. I don't enjoy being stuck on an aire with a another ''van three feet on either side of me and I don't enjoy the kind of 'wild camping' enclaves that you see in Spain where dozens of 'vans congregate in the same places, which are almost camping sites in everything but name but without any of the facilities, such as easily available water. But just because I don't exclusively wild camp, are you suggesting that I shouldn't be a member of this forum? If I joined a Ford cars' forum, does that preclude me from using and enjoying another make of car? And from the feedback to this and other threads it is quite clear that exclusive wild campers are actually in a minority on this site and that most members, just like me, use a combination; wild camping when it's suitable, occasional aires and occasional site use. If you were to restrict this site to exclusive wild campers it would probably not be worth running as the number would be tiny!

So to be clear - I don't care how you camp, good luck to you. What I detest is the small number of wild camping Taliban, who use phrases which imply that those of us who like to use sites occasionally are some kind of sheep who are institutionalised! It's arrogant, insulting and just proves that it is they who think that their method is the only one and that the rest of us are deluded idiots. And the oft repeated phrase about camp sites being prisons isn't humour, it's just another extension of their narrow-minded bigotry, where the mixed campers, such as me, are concerned. How can you describe a French municipal in June as a prison? I have stayed on sites all over France that are spacious, in beautiful spots, with gorgeous views and far superior than any aire or some of the crowded 'wild-camping' spots where dozens of 'vans huddle together. And yes, I know there a lovely wild camping spots where you can have solitude and they are the kind that I use, but I will not stay on a grubby crowded aire if there is no nice wild camping spot nearby, or if there's a nice municipal that I can use where I can fill up my water, empty the toilet, do some laundry and shower twice a day if need be.

I state quite clearly once again unless some of you can't work it out. I don't care how you camp. Do what ever you like, that's what motorhoming should be about, but please, stop denigrating those of us who don't fit in with your own narrow-minded views on where or where not people should park their 'vans. If I choose to use sites it doesn't make me any less of a true motorhomer than you!

This is my last post on this thread. My views are quite plain and I won't repeat them again but I would like to repeat that I will not be renewing my subscription because I am fed up with the small number of people who continually insult those whose camping methods differ from those, the people whom I call the 'wild camping zealots'. They seem to think that this site should be reserved just for the likes of them. I doubt that the owner would agree! I suspect that he'd rather have a few hundred members who mix their camping, than a few dozen who exclusively wild camp.


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh you silly old fart, just let it drop and let's move on.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 27, 2011)

:sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

fairytooth said:


> Oh you silly old fart, just let it drop and let's move on.



Do you know, I thought that's exactly what I said I was going to do in my last post. Then again there's always some rude idiot who doesn't read them properly and posts obnoxious stuff like this just to stir things up! Well done you!


----------



## MOS (Nov 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Do you know, I thought that's exactly what I said I was going to do in my last post. Then again there's always some rude idiot who doesn't read them properly and posts obnoxious stuff like this just to stir things up! Well done you!



well it got you to post again so there must be somthing in it ,as you said you wern't postin no more :lol-053:
its not fair getting our hopes up then dashing them so harshly :mad1:

anyway ime stayin ,i love it here you can just ignore the s**t posts and enjoy the rest ,onward and upward:wave:


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my!  What on earth made you think I was referring to your posts   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !

Well, I suppose if the cap fits .......:banana:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

For God's sake, let it drop you silly old farts. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## runnach (Nov 27, 2011)

I work on campsites abroad, currently in Holland, but for the main part in France this year having been based in Frejus on the cote d azur.

The quality of campsites in France particularly, varies enormously in my opinion.

Away from the Cote d azur the owners make an effort to ensure their sites are well presented, and care somewhat about their customers.

In the cote dazur , it seems they have a captive market and there is a marked difference in attitude.

In Frejus on the touring part of the site I often saw motorhomes  UK registered too, that were on site for a couple of weeks at a time.....so why wernt these people wilding ? a lot of the motorhomes far better set up than my own ?

One reason is the aire system in the South of France is not as robust as elsewhere, and for a few more euros a night electric , shower blocks bars etc. and I guess on an annual holiday people are prepared to pay the premium involved.

If that is what people want, Then I think it is down to them as to how they spend there time and money and I would be wrong in being judgemental.

On days off, I found places to wild, which in all honesty I wouldnt openly share otherwise they will become overused and ultimately lost..that said to those I trust a pm and I will share, and I know thats how some members with the uk spots think.

If someone enjoys the challenge of wildcamping, the self sufficiency etc etc ....then so be it ......I respect that equally I respect that some people are more comfortable on an organised site.

Even if it is down to guaranteeing no knock on the door to move on etc, some people are prepared to pay for that alone ...but I would be wrong in judging that.

Anyway for me , back in the UK in just over a week and I will be wilding as I am a fulltimer....and yes I will use a CC site or Cls .....for the laundry room a long shower and on occasion peace of mind when I have had a wine or two .

That is my choice and nothing to do with anyone else, I am not asking others to foot the bill.

I hold an Acops gas certificate have lived full time for 3 and a half years in a motorhome, Hopefully on a site like this, I have something to offer via experience lessons learned etc ...

If people choose to wild exclusively or use sites exclusivel for whatever motive I have no problem ...what is more important is th esharing of knowledge to make it all easier ? 

My thoughts 

Channa


----------



## al n sal (Nov 27, 2011)

for us, there are a few camp sites that i really like being on especially in winter (less people and kids), we like the abundance of hot water, amenities and security that a camp site offers. however on the other hand i just can't afford to stay on them, we don't get away nearly enough now-days as it is due to a severe lack of funds, so by wild camping we can double the amount of trips. and of course there are some really beautiful spots to wild in here in our country. 
and we have on occasion had to stay in a layby, not first choice but sometimes as needs be and to be honest not really had any probs so ok for us.

there is far too much arguing on here again. there's always going to be differences in opinion, everyone should accept that, sad sad days, this site seems to have gone back in time:wacko:

so from now anyone being aggressive or naughty:idea-007: they should go stand in the corner until they can behave. :rockroll::rockroll::dance:


----------



## Dezi (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,  Like many other members of this site we spend 99% of my travelling time using wilding spots, or when on the continent free Aires. However common sense is not thrown out of the motor home window just because the Murvi is self sufficient on the habitation front. When we think a camp site is the better option we use it. 

Recently we stayed for 4 nights at camping Della Serenissima just twenty mins by bus, stop outside gate, from Venice. It’s the third time in 20 years that we have used it & it’s perfect for our needs. True I have a wild site closer to Venice, but, when we visit larger cities for a few days & our trips are usually for 6 / 7 weeks we are prefer the luxury of hot showers, unlimited water, laundry facilities & the ability to empty & refill tanks before we continue our travels.

Our 6 / 7 week travels usually involve 4 / 5 nights on a pay campsite & as we get older this will probably increase, does that mean that I will feel obliged to leave Wild camping forums. NO.

Dezi


----------



## runnach (Nov 27, 2011)

Dezi said:


> Hi,  Like many other members of this site we spend 99% of my travelling time using wilding spots, or when on the continent free Aires. However common sense is not thrown out of the motor home window just because the Murvi is self sufficient on the habitation front. When we think a camp site is the better option we use it.
> 
> Recently we stayed for 4 nights at camping Della Serenissima just twenty mins by bus, stop outside gate, from Venice. It’s the third time in 20 years that we have used it & it’s perfect for our needs. True I have a wild site closer to Venice, but, when we visit larger cities for a few days & our trips are usually for 6 / 7 weeks we are prefer the luxury of hot showers, unlimited water, laundry facilities & the ability to empty & refill tanks before we continue our travels.
> 
> ...



Not at all in my world, you do what is easy and convenient I dont see any charter that dictates you are somehow letting the side down using a campsite.
BTW I have been offered work next year in Ca Savio on the Venetian strip, albeit there are still issues to iron out ...If things resolve I would be very grateful for the wilding spots 

You see I work on campsites and strangely time off ...I want to wild and enjoy my own thing. Work involves catering for the holidaymakers and their expectations.

in my own time a different perspective 


Channa


----------



## barryd (Nov 28, 2011)

I think we pretty much sussed out why we are not keen on sites on our recent long trip.  I think for us we prefer solitude as well as freedom.  The Aires we seek out seem to be smaller 5-10 van Aires or quieter out of the way aires.  wild spots we use tend to be just us which is the ideal and when we have been forced onto a site we have hated the busy ones.  Perhaps other wildys feel the same.  

Having said that one of the nicest stays we had on our 5 month tour was an ACSI site in the Dordogne at the end of September.  We just came across it in the middle of nowhere and were having a neb on the scooter with no intention of staying but the owner invited us to have a look round.  It had its own lake which I could row our dinghy round and a lovely huge pool but what clinched it was there were just three other guests, a tugger and two motorhomes who for some reason were all pitched together on one part of the site.  The owner said we could go where we liked so we parked up in a section all on our own.  We stayed four nights and pretty much had the lake and the pool to ourselves. €11 a night.  If it had been full I would have hated it though.


----------



## John H (Nov 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> As for your comment about enjoying winding people up, you've hit the nail on the head. Despite what you claim about others there is no one who enjoys stirring things and deliberately provoking rows than you. What a nasty and sad admission to make!



Factual inaccuracy alert - the original quote was not "people"; it was "fools". And from the rest of what you have said, I think something I said may have made you feel wound up. :wave:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

John H said:


> Factual inaccuracy alert - the original quote was not "people"; it was "fools". And from the rest of what you have said, I think something I said may have made you feel wound up. :wave:



Just so you know I have a policy now of no longer replying to your posts. I first did the same with Bigpieeater as it was utterly pointless debating with him as all he wants to do is have huge rows and keep them going, as you've just done. So please, fire away but, for the sake of greater harmony for all, I'll no longer be responding.


----------



## John H (Nov 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just so you know I have a policy now of no longer replying to your posts. I first did the same with Bigpieeater as it was utterly pointless debating with him as all he wants to do is have huge rows and keep them going, as you've just done. So please, fire away but, for the sake of greater harmony for all, I'll no longer be responding.



Just to be sure - is that your final word, absolutely your final word or your very last and final final word? :lol-049:



Sorry, everybody - couldn't resist that one!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 28, 2011)

hopefully he will not respond to any of my posts  as well.
after all i dont like spending my money or using prison camps sorry luxury campsites .


----------



## John H (Nov 28, 2011)

vwalan said:


> i dont like spending my money



I take that as an insult to all of us hard-working money-spenders and demand that you immediately withdraw or I will be forced to demand that you be removed to the nearest prison (luxury campsite) for a period of not less than five light years 


Hi Alan, hope you are well


----------



## vwalan (Nov 28, 2011)

hi, just enjoying the lovely weather untill this afto, now its rain in abundance. shame as its been nice here for ages. no camps for me this winter be it luxury or prison i hope. home this winter for a change.thought its a good time to stay and save my pennies. never known the uk to be so well off. cheap thngs to buy and what lovely pleasant  people as well. nice to see afew words from barny on the site again. have a good time and keep smiling .


----------

